# ***Ended***Pen blank giveaway



## shadetree_1 (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a SFRB of pen blanks, mixed varieties, some Osage Orange, Desert Ironwood, Mesquite burl, Early Times Whiskey Barrel, I want these to go to a new member that is just starting as a pen turner someone on a limited budget that wants to turn pens but just doesn't have a lot of money for stock.

If you fit that description give me a shout, I'll pay the postage, just want to help someone with a small lift up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 4


----------



## Tony (Apr 9, 2018)

Awesome gesture Joe!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2018)

Only description I fit is Santa Claus


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 9, 2018)

The devil in sheep's clothing maybe !

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 9, 2018)

Maybe Santa but I have my doubts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2018)

Way to go Joe! I love to see things like this.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow! this is still open!? I thought for sure someone would have claimed it already.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 12, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow! this is still open!? I thought for sure someone would have claimed it already.....



Yea, I didn't think they would last a day or two!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 12, 2018)

I just have hit a year does that count as new? I'm sort of new to turning!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I just have hit a year does that count as new? I'm sort of new to turning!



Close enough in my book, PM me your address my friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 12, 2018)

I appreciate the gesture. Let me at least pay the shipping! I'm going to do the same thing now on here with wood that I have around here to a new turner. I've given a bunch to a 15 year old near where I live to help him out and keep him interested.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 12, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 20, 2018)

These were waiting for me when I got home today. Thank you! Now I have to dig through mine and post for someone. Mods, this can be closed.


----------

